

BitcoinPlus: montize your websites' visitors by mining bitcoins - snissn
http://www.bitcoinplus.com/miner/embeddable?

======
matznerd
It is marked insecure, there is no way mainstream users will mine or even
visit a site with a warning like that popping up ...cool concept though

------
metalruler
Last time I looked into javascript based mining perhaps a year ago, the
effective earnings for a site with a few thousand uniques per day was only a
few cents. Considering that a CPU intensive background process will impact
negatively upon some of your visitors, is it really worth it?

Happy to be corrected if circumstances have changed since.

------
icelancer
Very cool. But also basically malware.

~~~
octopine
It's not really malware. You're trading some CPU time for content. You do the
same thing with your brain when you visit a website that contains ads.

------
octopine
I wonder if it's possible to accelerate this using WebGL?

------
AndersSandvik
Google marked it an unsecure website

